
Python Social Auth - edward
http://psa.matiasaguirre.net/
======
stepmr
For those using python-social-auth with Django, omab has also produced a
number of examples that aren't contained in the main PSA repo or docs. These
were a real time-saver the last time I worked on a project using it.

\---

psa-allauth [https://github.com/omab/psa-allauth](https://github.com/omab/psa-
allauth)

An attempt to demonstrate feature-parity with django-allauth. Demonstrates:
Signup of both local and social accounts; Connecting more than one social
account to a local account; Disconnecting a social account (require setting a
password if only the local account remains); Optional instant-signup for
social accounts (no questions asked); E-mail address management (multiple
e-mail addresses, setting a primary); Password forgotten flow; E-mail address
verification flow.

\---

psa-passwordless [https://github.com/omab/psa-
passwordless](https://github.com/omab/psa-passwordless)

Passwordless Email Auth

\---

psa-recovery [https://github.com/omab/psa-
recovery](https://github.com/omab/psa-recovery)

Email Auth + Simple password recovery mechanism

\---

psa-friendsinvite [https://github.com/omab/psa-
friendsinvite](https://github.com/omab/psa-friendsinvite)

Facebook Friends Invite with delayed permissions request.

------
tshadwell
A nice product, but it should be noted that every additional authorization
method you add to your product is a very high value and often mis-implemented
weak point!

------
superchink
Sorry, dumb question: why is this on HN today? Was there some major change in
a recent release? Or is it just that the OP just discovered it?

I have no objection to either reason; I just want to make sure I didn't miss
it if there were a major update that added new functionality.

~~~
edward
I recently added social login to a project I'm working on. Python Social Auth
was the perfect solution, it was very easy to integrate. I thought that others
might find it useful.

------
akbar501
Very timely, I'm currently working on an oauth provider and client in Flask.

Having a single library for all Python oauth clients is a great idea.

IMO, simplifying the use of oauth in a library that is widely used and
reviewed is way better than leaving it to individual implementers.

------
detaro
Interesting, although I don't know if I like the decision to leave password
check functionality for the "classic" auth types completely to the user.

------
ForHackernews
Does this support OpenID Connect? (as distinct from OpenID)

~~~
vertex-four
Yes, it does. Various backends use it, if you want to implement one that's not
supported, extend `social.backends.openid.OpenIdConnectAuth`.

